# offset or center drilled rims (advantages/disadvantages)



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi All
is there a performance difference between center drilled vs. offset drilled rims? what are the advantages/disadvantages of each?
tks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Performance? No difference. Wheel strength? Yes, because the tension between DS and NDS is closer to being equal. There's your advantage, there are no disadvantages that i can think of.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Center drilled rims work better for lacing a hub that use 16-8 lacing (16 spokes DS, 8 NDS). Most offset drilled rims are intended for hubs that use the same spoke count on each side

16-8 laced wheels definitely build w/more even tension between DS/NDS, however if you bust one of the 8 NDS spokes it's unlikely you'll be able to ride it home

Many may disagree, but I like off center rims (OCR) for the back wheel. It helps keep the DS/NDS spoke tension more even & the spoke count between sides is the same.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I've heard complaints of offset rims being more prone to cracking @the spoke holes? 

Not sure why that'd be.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

farva said:


> Center drilled rims work better for lacing a hub that use 16-8 lacing (16 spokes DS, 8 NDS). Most offset drilled rims are intended for hubs that use the same spoke count on each side...


You need to carefully look at the specific rim in question as some centered drilled rims alternate angles of the drilling. For example, HED c24 rims have all the holes exiting centrally and in line on the inside edge of the rim, but the drilling angle alternates, and in fact, the DS and nonDS drilling angles are different.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

SystemShock said:


> I think I've heard complaints of offset rims being more prone to cracking @the spoke holes?
> 
> Not sure why that'd be.


I've heard this same thing.

I've got a 32 spoke 3x built up though and it sure makes for a solid wheel, but haven't had it long enough to tell if there's any truth to the rumor. Maybe 1500/2000 miles.

I'd go the same route on a new set of wheels if an OC rim was available in the rim choice.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

This video shows the Velocity A23 OC rim and explains the advantages: Velocity A23 Off Center Rim - YouTube

I had planned on using these rims for a set of disc cross wheels. With the rear disc hub I had picked the offset centered the spokes within 0.5mm. The spoke length was the same both sides.
It makes sense to use the OC rims for front disc wheels also.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Randy99CL said:


> This video shows the Velocity A23 OC rim and explains the advantages: Velocity A23 Off Center Rim - YouTube


Great video. Thanks for posting


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

An OC rim will definitely build a stronger rear wheel than it's center drilled version. These rims become especially helpful to better balance spoke tension with the new 11 speed rear hubs.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.. learned a lot!


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

may I ask,, is the pacenti sl23, offcenter or center drilled?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

The SL23 is centered drilling. An OC version of that hoop would be sweet!


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

hi zen..
just found this article 

Pacenti SL23 rim | Eric's Road Bike Racing & Training Blog

says the pacenti is slightly angled.. I guess center drilled but angled?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

@echo7- The Pacenti has angled drilling which means the spoke holes are drilled specifically to the drive or non drive side. So while none of the spoke holes are truly centered on the rim it's still a centered drilling.

A truly offcentered rim may still have angled drilling, but all spoke holes would be closer on the NDS side of the rim.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

The Pacenti SL23 is available in 24h center-drilled. I ordered a bunch to go with the 16:8 hubs I carry, even if the slight offset to the standard Pacenti 24h probably wouldn't render a 2:1 lacing impossible.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> @echo7- The Pacenti has angled drilling which means the spoke holes are drilled specifically to the drive or non drive side. So while none of the spoke holes are truly centered on the rim it's still a centered drilling.
> 
> A truly offcentered rim may still have angled drilling, but all spoke holes would be closer on the NDS side of the rim.


Bumping this old post because I'm hoping you can tell me if the Enve SES 3.4 rim spoke holes are angled such that DS spokes should go through specific holes and NDS spokes through the others...?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

looigi said:


> You need to carefully look at the specific rim in question as some centered drilled rims alternate angles of the drilling. For example, HED c24 rims have all the holes exiting centrally and in line on the inside edge of the rim, but the drilling angle alternates, and in fact, the DS and nonDS drilling angles are different.


My Pacenti are like that.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: On the 24 hole Pecenti rim I have the holes alternate left/right but angles are the same so not DS/NDS specific, as far as I could tell, and could be used front or rear. The HED 24 hole rear-specific C2 rims had visibly different angles for DS vs NDS.


----------

